# Tia- staffiture bull terrier x whippet, desperatly needs home



## emmaluvsmango (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't know how much more annoyed I can be at the minute with certain people. My step mums son lives with his dad, I had heard around a year or so ago that he had got a dog from the local dogs home. At that point i thought omg this isn't going to end up good, but it wasn't anything to do with me so I couldn't say anything.

The lad is only 15, so I can't say much for the rescue center, letting a 15 year old lad take a dog from them with out any home checks. This rescue center is one where its so many days before the dog gets put to sleep so not the nicest place in the world. The dog the lad bought was a young female staffie, and for a while we didn't really hear much about her. Then earlier this year we heard from my step mums older son, who lives with his girlfriend that this staffie was pregnant.

This was so stupid of 1) the rescue center for not having her spayed before she left 2) the young lad for letting her mate and more importantly his dad for allowing any of this to happen. If they had any thought for the dogs, at this point I would have hoped they would have found good homes for the puppies, but I doubt she even went to the vets during her pregnacy, to be honist I doubt she has ever been to the vets since they have owned her.

So the pups were born and we didn't hear anything until a few weeks ago, the older son had come round, and mentioned he was concerned about the dogs, there was now the mum, and two of the 'puppies' left, which were now 8-11 months. It was said they live in the kitchen, and don't go outside into the back garden, they poo in the house and have fur missing.

At this point I offered to take a look at them, so I went round and they weren't in nice condition, a sandy coloured female was a little skiny and seemed to have bad flea's, the other was very skiny and had alot of fur missing, I said they need to see a vet and need to be defleed and wormed, as there was plenty off food out I guessed it was more that likely the drain of the parasites inside them which was causing the weight loss. I offered to try to find a home for them, and asked them to treat them with a good deflee and worming product.

A few hours later I heard one of the females, the one in worse condition had been take to the rescue center her mother had come from. In a way I was glad she was out of that house, but sad that they wouldn't do a little bit to help her before I got her into a better center or found a home. They are supposidly defleeing and worming the other female, so im trying to find her a home before she ends up in the rescue center aswell.

Shes very nervous, but I can't jump to any conclusions about how she is treated as I don't know, but I have some idea's which im sure others will be thinking from the pictures. Just so desperate to get her out of there, would take her myself but we already have 2 female dogs and dad won't let me take another one.

Here are some pictures of her, live near wigan, in lancashire. Hopeing someone can help, she is in need of alot of TLC exspecaially to sort out her skin on her legs, which is quite red.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

OMG that is heart breaking!! Look at her claws aswell.. poor poor girl.

I really hope someone can take her on, I feel so sorry for her


----------



## emmaluvsmango (Jul 10, 2008)

Yes I noticed her claws where awful when I saw her, more than likely she doesn't know what a walk is and as her claws are yellow in colour im guessing shes been living in wee.


----------



## jenty34 (Dec 6, 2008)

shame on the rescue centre.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

AAh truly heartbreaking :-(


----------



## emmaluvsmango (Jul 10, 2008)

Im glad to tell you tia has found a home, im picking her up tonight at half 5 to take her to her new home, I will keep you updated on her progress, as its not far away im hoping to beable to visit her in a few weeks, to see how shes settled in


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

thank god 4 that poor thing let us know how she gets on well you 4 geting her out of there.send us a pic of her once she has settled x


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Closing this thread as she has been rehomed please put updates in the dog chat section


----------

